# 1 guy vs 7 FIGHT.



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Random video of the day.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Another vid of street justice.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love when bullies get what they deserve


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Another


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Another bully gets humiliated.


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes said:


> Another


now that was good.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes said:


> Random video of the day.


wasn't very smart was it. He lost the bat and if he didn't drive off he legit would have died


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zasker said:


> now that was good.


The expressions of the people in the background is priceless.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Marcus2014 said:


> wasn't very smart was it. He lost the bat and if he didn't drive off he legit would have died


Sorry dad.


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

You're really not helping my revision for my exam tomorrow with this thread :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes said:


> Random video of the day.


yep, that was close to going really wrong, but i at least he delivered some justice


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quinn92 said:


> You're really not helping my revision for my exam tomorrow with this thread :lol:


Sorry :lol:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


>


That's a classic.


----------



## MVAR (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes said:


> Another bully gets humiliated.


This idiot gets a lesson on manners. :thumbup1:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

i love this sh1t,bully boys getting their ar$e handed to them,priceless 

cheers shaun


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes said:


> Another


Not impressed. He was hardly any real threat, was he. Haha.

As for that scouser chav, he'd have copped such a slap and then been head first in that bin.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

the wee man said:


> i love this sh1t,bully boys getting their ar$e handed to them,priceless
> 
> cheers shaun


Yep, never gets boring. Haha.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Not impressed. He was hardly any real threat, was he. Haha.
> 
> As for that scouser chav, he'd have copped such a slap and then been head first in that bin.


The drunk guy did smack him in the face to be fair though.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

"sign in to confirm age" wtf??


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> "sign in to confirm age" wtf??


Someone must have flagged the video for inappropriate content. You need to sign in to prove you are of age lol


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes said:


> Someone must have flagged the video for inappropriate content. You need to sign in to prove you are of age lol


Weird, already signed into my YouTube account.


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Always amazed by the patients some of these have. Couldn't deal with someone in my face like that for as long as the bloke did standing in his doorway


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

garethd93 said:


> Always amazed by the patients some of these have. Couldn't deal with someone in my face like that for as long as the bloke did standing in his doorway


He had kids in the house, so I suppose he didn't want to start anything unless it was absolutely necessary.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes said:


> The drunk guy did smack him in the face to be fair though.


Oh, he did need putting in his place one way or another.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes said:


> He had kids in the house, so I suppose he didn't want to start anything unless it was absolutely necessary.


As soon as somebody gets the impression that it's acceptable to talk to you at your door like that, it becomes necessary imo. Walk around like a victim and you'll be a victim.

I'm all for keeping things calm in front of kids, but it was already past that.

I've said it before, but people only treat you one way in life; the way you ALLOW them.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> As soon as somebody gets the impression that it's acceptable to talk to you at your door like that, it becomes necessary imo. Walk around like a victim and you'll be a victim.
> 
> I'm all for keeping things calm in front of kids, but it was already past that.
> 
> I've said it before, but people only treat you one way in life; the way you ALLOW them.


Well the chav won't be treating him like that anymore lol. He crawled off like a cockroach after being knocked down


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

ATTENTION, BONUS GAY FIGHT VIDEO FOR YOU LUCKY GUYS!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes said:


> ATTENTION, BONUS GAY FIGHT VIDEO FOR YOU LUCKY GUYS!


What have I just watched


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the sound of the bat on the first one. I hope he had a serious head injury from that.

Also that the guy shut the gate at the end of the video for the karate guy with the chav at his door :lol:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> I love the sound of the bat on the first one. I hope he had a serious head injury from that.
> 
> Also that the guy shut the gate at the end of the video for the karate guy with the chav at his door :lol:


Watch the vid in post 14 the sound of that slap....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Andy0902 said:


> I love the sound of the bat on the first one. I hope he had a serious head injury from that.
> 
> Also that *the guy shut the gate at the end of the video for the karate guy with the chav at his door* :lol:


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> Watch the vid in post 14 the sound of that slap....


Funny sh1t


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes said:


> ATTENTION, BONUS GAY FIGHT VIDEO FOR YOU LUCKY GUYS!


You were doing so well until this one !

All credit though - Good thread, wasted some time at work :thumb:


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes said:


> Random video of the day.
> 
> Should have a wrist strap attached to the bat


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes said:


>


What the **** was the skinny white guy at 3:33 thinking?! Good job the big guy was forgiving :lol:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This was always my favourite.A well skilled boxer delivering punches.Clinical and accurate.Er,second thoughts It may have been an accident!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Linderz said:


> You were doing so well until this one !
> 
> All credit though - Good thread, wasted some time at work :thumb:


lol i like to mix it up a bit


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

essexboy said:


> This was always my favourite.A well skilled boxer delivering punches.Clinical and accurate.Er,second thoughts It may have been an accident!


It's a good vid, but I've always wondered what that guy was doing filming random people in a park. Kind of creepy.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes said:


> Random video of the day.


Lol at the guy videoing sounding like he's fcking pulling the head off his c0ck watching!

"yesssss, yessss oohhh yesssss"


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

essexboy said:


> This was always my favourite.A well skilled boxer delivering punches.Clinical and accurate.Er,second thoughts It may have been an accident!


I like how the first 2 punches are still while holding his girlfriends hand!

fck it make her jab em aswell


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## day1985 (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

day1985 said:


>


Looks like brain damage to me wow


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Not impressed. He was hardly any real threat, was he. Haha.
> 
> As for that scouser chav, he'd have copped such a slap and then been head first in that bin.


agree mate,i thought the small drunk guy was pretty harmless,and the big guy took a liberty...

the scouser would have been scudded a lot faster up here as well,i would have made him do my garden once he came to.. 

little fvcker that he is

cheers shaun


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

the wee man said:


> agree mate,i thought the small drunk guy was pretty harmless,and the big guy took a liberty...
> 
> the scouser would have been scudded a lot faster up here as well,i would have made him do my garden once he came to..
> 
> ...


Man after my own heart. Haha. Little gobsh1tes like that are never anything to worry about. They're like mopeds, all fcuking noise and not a lot of go.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes said:


>


Good on him for having a pop. What really makes my p1ss boil is when all the c0cks stand around filming and shouting instead of helping him out. Wtf is wrong with people!? If I'd have been passing and seen them roughing up his lass, I'd have helped him level the numbers. One at a time and all that. (Only if I knew the full circumstances though)

And if had been mine or a mate's lass that some d1cks started on, I'd be going after the camera wielders afterwards. People who think innocent folk getting assaulted in the street is entertaining, often change their minds when they're on the receiving end.

Aaaarrrggghhh, I want a fcuking fight now!!! :lol:


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Marcus2014 said:


> wasn't very smart was it. He lost the bat and if he didn't drive off he legit would have died


That's why bats are not the best weapon to be used easily taken off the wielder and turned against him close combat weapons always more reliable.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

chickenjunkie said:


> That's why bats are not the best weapon to be used easily taken off the wielder and turned against him close combat weapons always more reliable.


Oil the end of the bat first. They can't grab onto it that way.


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes said:


> Random video of the day.


I always find from past experience and countless youtube videos when fighting more then one the groups only brave as a collective and once

you hit one hard enough they shy to come forward and attack you , Just gotta keep your back covered at all times too , would of swang the bat for the legs (knee caps) too immobilized them each one by one .

Ill try finding a video of when I had a fight with 3 guys in Birmingham who shortly backed off saying they would "stab me" lool the police shortly arrived trying to remove me and the guy recording instead :S which then escalated to me getting hit with a battton and arrested on camera by 5 police then shortly dropped back to where I was staying after they realised that they had used improper force on the wrong guy , bloody midlands

Violence should always be avoided though , I know a guy who punched someone helping a friend who was getting assaulted and ended up killing the guy as he hit the ground the wrong way - he got sentenced all be it not his fault he still ruined his life over nothing,


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes said:


> Oil the end of the bat first. They can't grab onto it that way.


I'm not hard - and am not saying this to sound clever.

Once in my youth I stupidly took a baseball bat to someone. I was going after a group of about 5 guys, and was stupid. I was going well until the baseball bat snapped when I hit one guy on the head with it. I luckily managed to get hold of the fat end which had come off... But it could have been so much worst.

I could have ended up being killed or seriously hurt - or being sent to prison for a long time. Isn't worth it, and I wouldn't do it now. Violence is needed when you can't avoid it. But avoid it at all costs. I went looking for trouble, and was lucky that I didn't ruin my own life with that act of stupidity.


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> Always amazed by the patients some of these have. Couldn't deal with someone in my face like that for as long as the bloke did standing in his doorway


It all comes down to heart, like Tyson says the fights one before the first punch is even thrown through intimidating the other.

He clearly wasn't intimidated which aggravated the Chav even more to try an look well hard infront of his little gang although he proberly started thing sh*t in his head.


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes said:


> Oil the end of the bat first. They can't grab onto it that way.


but if one of the guys side stepped and grabbed his wrist in a close clinch he wouldn't be able to do anything but let go of the bat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

the wee man said:


> i love this sh1t,bully boys getting their ar$e handed to them,priceless
> 
> cheers shaun


Same. Can't stand bullies.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Same. Can't stand bullies.


i have to admit.....

it gives me a great buzz,when the big cvnt realises,he's just been knocked out by a short ar$e :lol:

then they scurry away like wee pussies 

[email protected] lot of them :clap:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Good on him for having a pop. What really makes my p1ss boil is when all the c0cks stand around filming and shouting instead of helping him out. Wtf is wrong with people!? If I'd have been passing and seen them roughing up his lass, I'd have helped him level the numbers. One at a time and all that. (Only if I knew the full circumstances though)
> 
> And if had been mine or a mate's lass that some d1cks started on, I'd be going after the camera wielders afterwards. People who think innocent folk getting assaulted in the street is entertaining, often change their minds when they're on the receiving end.
> 
> Aaaarrrggghhh, I want a fcuking fight now!!! :lol:


lets go bully hunting pal 

i'll bait them,being a shortar$e,then once they're in range,we can play ping pong with their heads :thumbup1:

you got me all fired up now :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

the wee man said:


> lets go bully hunting pal
> 
> i'll bait them,being a shortar$e,then once they're in range,we can play ping pong with their heads :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Haha. Sounds good.

And as I'm 5ft 7 and 3/4", I get to be the big lad for once. :thumb:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> Haha. Sounds good.
> 
> And as I'm 5ft 7 and 3/4", I get to be the big lad for once. :thumb:


between us we could attract a full pack of bullies,the result would be feckin hilarious 

yep mate,every ones a big to me,i love it,if i get my a$$ kicked...

it's always by a big guy,no shame in that :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


>


Gotta be fake? Little fella was right at the end of his reach, no power behind that?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> Gotta be fake? Little fella was right at the end of his reach, no power behind that?


Well the tall guy must be a very dedicated actor to fall face first onto concrete :laugh:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> Well the tall guy must be a very dedicated actor to fall face first onto concrete :laugh:


Haha yeah looking at it again the big dude does fall pretty heavy, he must just be a pussy coz even I've taken harder hits than that and never been knocked out, and I'm no fighter.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes said:


>


fvcking peach mate...

great head movement by the wee guy..

loved how the big cocky cvnt,was that sure of his size,that he couldn't see the wee guy had skills

feckin priceless 

come on the wee dudes :clap:

cheers shaun 

P.S.To top it off, Wee guy was even wearing a pink hat and shoes,that big cvnt should go shut himself in a cupboard, and never come back out,the bully [email protected] :lol:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

the wee man said:


> i have to admit.....
> 
> it gives me a great buzz,when the big cvnt realises,he's just been knocked out by a short ar$e :lol:
> 
> ...


The best I ever saw in the flesh:

Met my bro (proper nasty little scrapper) and a few of his boys for a drink in the city centre one Saturday. I only knew one or two of them, but they all seemed decent enough. Anyway, one lad that I didn't know at the time was about 22yo, 5ft5/6, goofy looking and about 8st wringing wet. He walks between a couple of hefty fellas, who seem to think he's on his own (or they're visiting from elsewhere), as if they'd known our kid, they'd have left well alone.

One tries to trip him up for no reason at all and he spills his beer down his shirt. He turns, calm as anything and asks this lad's belly button (both were around was about 6ft4) for an apology. They both laugh and tell him to fcuk off. I spotted it and grabbed my brother, told him to hold my bottle as I was about to step in and diffuse it.

He just smiled, winked and said "He's got it, kid". I told him not to be so fcuking daft and turned to walk back, confused as that's not like him. As I got there, the lad we were with said "Just apologise, friend. You go your way, I'll go mine and we can both enjoy our night". Big fella looked at his mate, they both started p1ssing themselves and put their bottles down. I thought 'Here we go. All I wanted was a couple of beers!'

He looks down at the lad, says "Fcuk off, you little ginger cnut!" and lifts his arms as if to shove him flying. Matey hits him square under the chin like a lightning bolt. Guy's eyes roll up and he out cold before he even starts to fall. Turns to the other bloke and puts him down in a blast of three quick shots. Haha.

Our kid put his arm around my shoulder and whispered in my ear, "Told you he had it, kid. Sh1t hot boxer! " and ****ed himself laughing.

I'll never forget that. :thumb:

Coolstorybro


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

the wee man said:


> fvcking peach mate...
> 
> great head movement by the wee guy..
> 
> ...


How tall are you matey?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

shouldve turned back round and ran them over :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> The best I ever saw in the flesh:
> 
> Met my bro (proper nasty little scrapper) and a few of his boys for a drink in the city centre one Saturday. I only knew one or two of them, but they all seemed decent enough. Anyway, one lad that I didn't know at the time was about 22yo, 5ft5/6, goofy looking and about 8st wringing wet. He walks between a couple of hefty fellas, who seem to think he's on his own (or they're visiting from elsewhere), as if they'd known our kid, they'd have left well alone.
> 
> ...


those situations are always the best mate

got a skinny 5ft 10 ish pal who's the same...

he never takes more than one punch to put even the biggest guys lights out

the look on the 6ft plus guys faces,when they come round, and it dawns on them what just happened,priceless 

my old grandad,who was 5ft 6 ish, and boxed in the Navy, used to say....

it's not the size of the dog in the fight...but the size of the fight in the dog

even when my grandad was really old,he could still put your lights out....

he also told me if they're really big and have a good jaw,then keep hitting their eyes,once they close with swelling they're fvcked...

my old grandad learned me a lot mate

i have no brothers,but...

my middle 21 year old son,is like your brother,he can scrap for fun,lovely lad,hates bullies,won't start a fight...

but finishes any he ends up in,he's 5ft 8 ish 14 and half stone and loves cage fighting,and lifting iron,he would give you his last pound if you needed it

my older lads 28,he's quieter,but 6ft and nearly 15 stone,and trains,he just put his 3 kids into Karate and Judo

my 14 year old,he's 5ft 6 ish,every night...

in his room,he does 100 press ups without stopping,hand stand against his door and does 15 to 20 shoulder presses,he's going to start coming to the gym in his summer holidays,he's too busy studying just now

he also wants to take up boxing

in this sh1tty world we live in,it pays to learn how to handle yourself,should the need arise...

all my sons are compassionate,polite,helpful lads and i'm proud of who they are...

just don't fvck with them or our family 

cheers shaun


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone found that on a night out you get smaller guys picking on you not neccesarily shorter but smaller build trying to as if they want to prove something.

The amount of times ive had guys at my uni say to me 'you think your bad cause your big yeah' loool im not even big. Favourite move has to be flying knee to the face whilst

maintain control of their body by holding a grip of the back of their neck leaves them useless with nothing to do but throw overhands and loose swings


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

@the wee man You sound proud as fook, bud. Good on them/you. I've fought since I was 6yo (some good runs of time off in there though), all martial arts. Currently teach 5-14yo's and a few adults too.

It does all kids good. Hopefully they'll never need it - other than for competing - but it gives them the courage to keep their chin in the air.


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes said:


> How tall are you matey?


5ft 3 pal :thumb:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> @the wee man You sound proud as fook, bud. Good on them/you. I've fought since I was 6yo (some good runs of time off in there though), all martial arts. Currently teach 5-14yo's and a few adults too.
> 
> It does all kids good. Hopefully they'll never need it - other than for competing - but it gives them the courage to keep their chin in the air.


agree 100% mate...

better to have the skills and not need them,gives kids confidence,discipline,and pride in themselves

RESPECT to you for teaching the young un's mate :thumbup1:

done a little boxing and Muay Thai as a young teenager,then took up Judo at 18 and loved it,hips being our center of gravity...

being so short with good balance,made it so easy to beat taller guys my own weight

re my children

oldest son,28,married 3 kids and will have his house paid for by he's 40,works for a company that does bespoke equipment for the gas and oil industry

daughter 23 married a [email protected],has 2 kids,but she's doing ok

middle son 21,gas engineer,has a good girlfriend

youngest son 14,doing well at school,started training,and felt comfortable enough, to tell me and his mother he was Gay a couple of years ago

so i'm PROUD of ALL my children and look forward to being proud of my grandkids, as they grow up to be decent human beings

for now,life is good my friend :thumb:

cheers shaun


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

the wee man said:


> agree 100% mate...
> 
> better to have the skills and not need them,gives kids confidence,discipline,and pride in themselves
> 
> ...


Repped. Really nice to hear, bud.

I've got two lads, 3yo and 9yo. Couldn't be prouder, but....ooooohhh......sometimes.....i could just..... Haha.


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

This one's my favourite. Bloke goes full silverback gorilla mode


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

chickenjunkie said:


> I always find from past experience and countless youtube videos when fighting more then one the groups only brave as a collective and once
> 
> you hit one hard enough they shy to come forward and attack you , Just gotta keep your back covered at all times too , would of swang the bat for the legs (knee caps) too immobilized them each one by one .
> 
> ...


Learn from his mistakes then and don't throw your 'flying knee' stunt at people's heads, mate.... As you've just said, things can go wrong very quickly. Scary stuff.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes said:


>


i remember watching that one, its rough lool

check this one out loool


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Heihachi said:


> i remember watching that one, its rough lool
> 
> check this one out loool


He was about a foot away from dying.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> He was about a foot away from dying.


yea its a bit crazy, on a side note you seen the possesed woman on the subway?

all sorts seem to happen in the subways in america lool


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Heihachi said:


> yea its a bit crazy, on a side note you seen the possesed woman on the subway?
> 
> all sorts seem to happen in the subways in america lool


Yeah, I know it's crazy over there. Don't ask why this guy casually has a sword lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> The best I ever saw in the flesh:
> 
> Met my bro (proper nasty little scrapper) and a few of his boys for a drink in the city centre one Saturday. I only knew one or two of them, but they all seemed decent enough. Anyway, one lad that I didn't know at the time was about 22yo, 5ft5/6, goofy looking and about 8st wringing wet. He walks between a couple of hefty fellas, who seem to think he's on his own (or they're visiting from elsewhere), as if they'd known our kid, they'd have left well alone.
> 
> ...


That story is about as real as Father Christmas getting abducted by aliens and being forced to fist the tooth fairy while being recorded by Big Foot


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

WilsonR6 said:


> That story is about as real as Father Christmas getting abducted by aliens and being forced to fist the tooth fairy while being recorded by Big Foot


Haha. Totally legit, fella. By my honour as a wizard of the first order. 

It's the one that always stands out for me, as the guy couldn't look any less threatening.


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> Yeah, I know it's crazy over there. Don't ask why this guy casually has a sword lol


forget a pocket knife, man pulls out a samurai loool


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes said:


> Yeah, I know it's crazy over there. Don't ask why this guy casually has a sword lol


forget a pocket knife, man pulls out a samurai sword loool


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

[HDFights] 2 Guys get knocked out by 2 Cross Dressers - YouTube

I love it how they just walk away swinging their handbags..


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes said:


>


I just wasted hours in this thread and subsequently on youtube. 

This one is my favourite I think, shins of friggin steel!!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


>


Sickening avi


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> Sickening avi


It sik


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yes said:


> It sik


What is it? Looks like an albino monkey?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Plate said:


> What is it? Looks like an albino monkey?


Monkey pr1ck @Yes :lol:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yes said:


>


The camera cuts away but I reckon she got a right hiding after that..


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes said:


> Random video of the day.
> 
> I just love to hear that noise when someone connects with another the bat to his head/face is like a Shakespeare poem


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Plate said:


> [HDFights] 2 Guys get knocked out by 2 Cross Dressers - YouTube
> 
> I love it how they just walk away swinging their handbags..


Haha, that was filmed in Swansea. The 2 lads dressed up were both from a MMA club and from what I got told are both decent scrappers.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dt36 said:


> Haha, that was filmed in Swansea. The 2 lads dressed up were both from a MMA club and from what I got told are both decent scrappers.


Yeh I remember seeing it in the paper ages ago so looked it up, didn't even look like he put any force behind the 2 digs haha can tell they were trained fighters


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't know the story behind half of these but too many people resort to violence. The majority of the @rseholes are only kicking off to try and look big in front of the people they are with


----------



## saj1985 (Aug 20, 2011)

Plate said:


> [HDFights] 2 Guys get knocked out by 2 Cross Dressers - YouTube
> 
> I love it how they just walk away swinging their handbags..


loool


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

zasker said:


> now that was good.


Good night


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes said:


> Another vid of street justice.


The infamous "tops off in the supermarket gang"

I hate bullies.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes said:


>


Haha never seen someone knocked cold with a slap before!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Snake said:


> Haha never seen someone knocked cold with a slap before!


Embarrassing as f*ck lol


----------

